# Jersey Shore Camping



## kristi m (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi,

Mikeandkristipa are looking for a nice campground at the Jersey Shore for summer vacation. Anyone know anything about Ocean View? I read bad reviews but from several years back but looks real nice via the web site. We are also considering Virginia Beach area.

Thanks.

Kristi


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

We have stayed at Driftwood, Whippoorwill, Big Timber, and they were all pretty good. Ocean View I have never stayed at.

Jim


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

We have done VA Beach KOA... Too tight for us. We like some space between us the neighbor... not a bad ride by bike to VA Beach and Boardwalk. If by car, good luck parking.
Holiday Trav-L-Park... much better space between campers... quick ride by bike to VA Beach/Boardwalk.
Now what i've heard is really nice, but have yet to try is Outdoor Resorts Rv Resort... i hear is right on the water... walking to lower VA beach.. kinda secluded.... only hear-say.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

The ones Blip mentioned are good. I prefer to stay closer to Wildwood as there is more to do i.e boardwalk games and rides. I've stayed at Holly shores. A little inland but nice park.


----------



## John3640 (Sep 27, 2010)

Kristi,

We stay at Ocean View Resort a couple of weekends every summer and really enjoy the campground. They have some brand new bath houses that are very clean. There is a nice pool and a lake with a beach for swimming. They have a nice fishing pond too. They are located about 3 mile from Sea Isle beaches and 20 min from the Ocean City boardwalk. I think you would enjoy your stay there.

John


----------



## kristi m (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Very helpful campers!


----------

